# Chopin's Etudes Vs Alkan's Etudes



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

I like both and can't make my mind up.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Don't make it so hard on yourself, just enjoy both, I do, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Happy to hear either but I enjoy Chopin's far more. I find Alkan's music intriguing, but a lot less personally appealing.


----------

